# Looking for a leopard print dress...



## xsnowwhite (Mar 22, 2008)

helloo everyone!
I am looking for a trendy leopard(sp?lol) print dress that is somewhat formal(but really doesn't matter). Im having a hard time finding a cute one so i figured I would ask here. If anyone has seen one that has some leopard print and it's cute, please let me know!
(I could also go for something else like a leopard priint clutch but I would rather the dress)

thanks in advance!​


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't suppose you're in the UK or Ireland? 
If you are, there's a nice one in Primark. Not very formal, but very cute.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 22, 2008)

thank you but I am in the US


----------



## Brittni (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey girl!!!

Maybe I can find my old BLUE leopard print long-sleeved dress from when I was in grade school...HAHA lets hope not... wow fashion disaster but I DO love me some leopard print now.

What about leopard print heels?? I got gorgeous ones from Plasticland!

But anyways - check out this site: Leopard Love, Baby! Lovely Leopard Print Clothing & Leopard Jewelry, Leopard & Cheetah Print Shoes, Leopard Hair Clips, Handbags, Purses and Other Leopard Accessories

They have leopard everything...purses, dresses, bows, shoes, etc and it's all really decent priced!!

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm possibly thinking that Guess or Marciano may have something leopard print, they ALWAYS seem to have something like that!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 23, 2008)

thank you all sooo much!
that leopard site is adorable!

I will also be sure to check guess, good idea!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 23, 2008)

No problem!! Let us know what you decide on!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure what your budget is but Betsey Johnson always has leopard:




Evening Leopard Shirred Taffeta Strapless Rouched Dress - Betsey Johnson Official Store





Leopard Charmeuse Dress w/ Scoop Neck - Betsey Johnson Official Store





Leopard Rayon Jersey Long Sleeve Dress - Betsey Johnson Official Store

Here's a cute LAMB one from Nordstroms:


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 23, 2008)

ooh thanks those are very cute!
I saw the first one at a betsey johnson boutique and fell in love with it but they didnt have my size. I should check online.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 23, 2008)

Forever21 have a nice one i thought was cute....and not expensive either


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 29, 2008)

theres one on Venus.com check it out.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 30, 2008)

omgosh i LOVE this one!




Animal Print Tube Dresses


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 30, 2008)

*try VS's website and Kimora Lee Simons KLS line, i think her site is kls.com

jlos new site sweetface.com always has cute dresses too.*


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 30, 2008)

not sure if you're into this kind of style but i always get sooo many compliments on it....<br>


----------



## ladymakeover (Apr 16, 2008)

Curve Hugging Dress from VENUS Dresses

i bought this leopard dress, and it is gorgeous


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 18, 2008)

guess:
Guess: Women: Dresses: Vonnie Animal Print Dress

marciano
Marciano: Women: Dresses:All Dresses : Marla Animal Dress


----------



## Pink_minx (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont know this might be too cluby looking but its sexy.  hehe



Swimwear, Swimsuits, and Women's Clothing - VENUS


----------



## Deena (Apr 20, 2008)

I found this on edressme.com, I think it's super cute:






http://http://www.edressme.com/d5451.html#

it's kind of expensive though...


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 3, 2008)

foREVER 21 HAS SOOO many, I just bought 2.. wish I coulda bought more!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 3, 2008)

I LOVE that LAMB dress! Loooove....but yeah I was going to recommend F21 as well. Not fancy but definitely fits any budget! They had a simple, fitted tank dress with a pencil skirt last time I was there. Wish I'd grabbed it while they had my size


----------



## Pnk85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_I'm possibly thinking that Guess or Marciano may have something leopard print, they ALWAYS seem to have something like that!!_

 
Guess always has leopard in all their collections.... Here is one that they have now that is really cute.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 4, 2008)

pinupgirlclothing.com

i want this one...





Call of the Wild - Leopard Print Retro Dresses, Tops, and Skirts from Pin Up Girl


----------



## _tiffany (Sep 6, 2008)

Forever 21 has tons.  I just looked online and found so many:


























There's even more at their website and they're mostly in the $20 range.


----------



## animacani (Sep 13, 2008)

You should check out topshop and new look , I have seen really nice leopard dresses there! (only if you live in london (England)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2008)

Stop Staring! Rockabilly Clothing Rockabilly Clothes Rockabilly Dresses Retro Dresses


They used to have a really really cute one. but I dont know if they still have it.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 20, 2008)

Guess, Marciano, Forever21 and Wet Seal ALWAYS have tons of leopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE leopard too.  On my bday last year I wore a black Guess dress with leopard trim and a leopard clutch from Guess as well.  I cant seem to find a good pic


----------

